# Secret to a long life



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Dang, I just spit out my pizza and root beer with that one!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 13, 2015)

Denise, that is a total howling laugh!  thanks!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2015)

:lofl: I wasn't expecting that punchline..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2015)

:goodone:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2015)

LOL, glad you guys liked it!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 14, 2015)

Denise, that's me on a good day!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2015)

LOL! I don't believe it for a sec!!


----------

